# Adobe Photoshop - was ist das für eine Abzocke?



## headshrinker (4. Februar 2005)

*Adobe Photoshop - was ist das für eine Abzocke?*

Hi!
Neulich habe ich mal wieder ne Spam-mail bekommen, in der ein seeeeehr vertrauenswürdiger Link stand wo ich laut Text "Adobe Photoshop für 80$ statt 650$" bekommen könnte. Da hab ich mir gedacht: "Hää?? Kostet das denn nicht 1000€ oder sogar mehr?" Also verglich ich die Preise der deutschen und der amerikanischen Amazon-Website. Und siehe da: in Amiland krieg ich das Teil für 599$. Was soll das???????? Nach dem aktuellen Dollarkurs sollte die dann bei uns 465€ kosten (es sei denn ich habe jetzt einen groben mathematischen Fehler gemacht), aber warum zur Hölle ist der Sch*** so teuer?. Kann mir die Frage jemand beantworten? Wird jeder Verpackungskarton einer dt. Version von fleißigen Grafikerinnen in sonstwo handbemalt oder was? greetz


----------



## Herbboy (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Adobe Photoshop - was ist das für eine Abzocke?*



			
				headshrinker am 04.02.2005 10:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi!
> Neulich habe ich mal wieder ne Spam-mail bekommen, in der ein seeeeehr vertrauenswürdiger Link stand wo ich laut Text "Adobe Photoshop für 80$ statt 650$" bekommen könnte. Da hab ich mir gedacht: "Hää?? Kostet das denn nicht 1000€ oder sogar mehr?" Also verglich ich die Preise der deutschen und der amerikanischen Amazon-Website. Und siehe da: in Amiland krieg ich das Teil für 599$. Was soll das???????? Nach dem aktuellen Dollarkurs sollte die dann bei uns 465€ kosten (es sei denn ich habe jetzt einen groben mathematischen Fehler gemacht), aber warum zur Hölle ist der Sch*** so teuer?. Kann mir die Frage jemand beantworten? Wird jeder Verpackungskarton einer dt. Version von fleißigen Grafikerinnen in sonstwo handbemalt oder was? greetz


was regst du dich denn so auf?   

preise sind immer marktorientiert, d.h. je nach struktur der käufer wird der preise anders gewählt, es kann sogar mit steuergesetzen zu tun haben (absetzbare bürosoftware), ggf. kommen auch noch zölle dazu oder der dt. vertrieb musste die lizenz selber teuer einkaufen und muss das an die kunden weitergeben, und dann wär auch noch die frage, ob die version in den USA auch genau die gleiche ist wie hier.


----------



## headshrinker (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Adobe Photoshop - was ist das für eine Abzocke?*



			
				Herbboy am 04.02.2005 10:12 schrieb:
			
		

> was regst du dich denn so auf?


Weil ich das Produkt brauche, und nicht soviel Geld hab.




			
				Herbboy am 04.02.2005 10:12 schrieb:
			
		

> preise sind immer marktorientiert, d.h. je nach struktur der käufer wird der preise anders gewählt, es kann sogar mit steuergesetzen zu tun haben (absetzbare bürosoftware), ggf. kommen auch noch zölle dazu oder der dt. vertrieb musste die lizenz selber teuer einkaufen und muss das an die kunden weitergeben, und dann wär auch noch die frage, ob die version in den USA auch genau die gleiche ist wie hier.



Stimmt, an den Zoll hatte ich beispielsweise nicht gedacht. Die Versionen werden sich sicherlich sprachlich unterscheiden, aber sonst kaum. Aber muss man deswegen im Preis nochmal 200% draufschlagen? Ich für meinen Teil werd mich mal über die Zölle hier informieren und dann entscheiden, ob ich das nicht lieber in Übersee bestelle.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Adobe Photoshop - was ist das für eine Abzocke?*



			
				headshrinker am 04.02.2005 10:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt, an den Zoll hatte ich beispielsweise nicht gedacht. Die Versionen werden sich sicherlich sprachlich unterscheiden, aber sonst kaum.


 wer weiß, vielleicht entspricht die dt. "normale" version der premium suite, die in dne USA auch über 1000$ kostet....? 

könnte aber sein, dass du nen import dann nicht steuerlich absetzen kannst, da würde ich mich lieber informieren...


----------



## Bonkic (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Adobe Photoshop - was ist das für eine Abzocke?*



			
				headshrinker am 04.02.2005 10:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Weil ich das Produkt brauche, und nicht soviel Geld hab.




lustiges argument - ich "brauch" auch einen porsche - doch leider fehlt mir  das geld...  

zum topic :  
für schüler/ studenten/ azubis gibts doch fast immer möglichkeiten sehr viele billiger an professionelle programme zu kommen - such einfach mal auf der adobe hp oder bei gpggle mit "studentenversion" o.ä. .


----------



## Muradin_Bronzebeard (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Adobe Photoshop - was ist das für eine Abzocke?*

Kleiner Tipp: Ich habe zu meiner Digicam (199Euro) gratis Photoshop Elements 2 dazubekommen. Ist auch nicht zu verachten.


----------



## headshrinker (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Adobe Photoshop - was ist das für eine Abzocke?*



			
				Herbboy am 04.02.2005 10:22 schrieb:
			
		

> wer weiß, vielleicht entspricht die dt. "normale" version der premium suite, die in dne USA auch über 1000$ kostet....?



http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/B0006J2PTO/qid=1107509403/sr=1-1/ref=sr_1_1_etk-software/103-4363232-1093456?v=glance&s=software&n=229534
--hoffe ich darf den Link hier so posten, schau mal unter "Features".



			
				Herbboy am 04.02.2005 10:22 schrieb:
			
		

> könnte aber sein, dass du nen import dann nicht steuerlich absetzen kannst, da würde ich mich lieber informieren...


werd ich machen


----------



## Flixus (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Adobe Photoshop - was ist das für eine Abzocke?*



			
				headshrinker am 04.02.2005 10:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 04.02.2005 10:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




also man bekommt Adobe PS CS Voll "schon" für 329€, bei ebay...es handelt sich immer um eine alte version plus das upgrade auf cs...wobei 300€ immer noch viel sind für manchen...aber es gibt auch, aber schwer zufinden, so Studentenversion für 200€ glaube...

MFG


----------



## Herbboy (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Adobe Photoshop - was ist das für eine Abzocke?*



			
				headshrinker am 04.02.2005 10:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 04.02.2005 10:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 warum nicht?



> schau mal unter "Features".


 ich kenne photoshop nicht, keine ahnung, was in der dt. dabei ist oder auch nicht dabei ist...




> Herbboy am 04.02.2005 10:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 und muss es wirklich die profi-vollversion sein?


----------



## headshrinker (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Adobe Photoshop - was ist das für eine Abzocke?*



			
				Bonkic am 04.02.2005 10:26 schrieb:
			
		

> lustiges argument - ich "brauch" auch einen porsche - doch leider fehlt mir  das geld...


der Vergleich hinkt etwas. der Porsche bringt mich zur Arbeit hin, was allerdings auch ein alter Golf tut. Photoshop allerdings ist ein Werkzeug, mit dem jemand arbeit verrichtet. Um ein qualitativ gutes Ergebnis zu bekommen, brauchts ein qualitativ gutes Werkzeug. da brauchst du nicht die Augen zu verdrehen.



			
				Bonkic am 04.02.2005 10:26 schrieb:
			
		

> für schüler/ studenten/ azubis gibts doch fast immer möglichkeiten sehr viele billiger an professionelle programme zu kommen - such einfach mal auf der adobe hp oder bei gpggle mit "studentenversion" o.ä. .



wie kommst du darauf, dass ich  schüler/ student/ azubi bin?


----------



## Bonkic (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Adobe Photoshop - was ist das für eine Abzocke?*



> der Vergleich hinkt etwas. der Porsche bringt mich zur Arbeit hin, was allerdings auch ein alter Golf tut. Photoshop allerdings ist ein Werkzeug, mit dem jemand arbeit verrichtet. Um ein qualitativ gutes Ergebnis zu bekommen, brauchts ein qualitativ gutes Werkzeug. da brauchst du nicht die Augen zu verdrehen.



dann musst eben mit einer weniger kostspieliegen alternative - zb. *gimp* - greifen.



> wie kommst du darauf, dass ich  schüler/ student/ azubi bin?



da schätzungsweise 99,9 % in der pcg- community zu dieser gruppe gehören, bin ich einfach mal davon ausgegangen.


----------



## headshrinker (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Adobe Photoshop - was ist das für eine Abzocke?*

wenn nichts hilft, kann ich ja immer noch bei http://2knbfi2387.com oder wie das hieß eine 80$-Version besorgen


----------



## BitByter (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Adobe Photoshop - was ist das für eine Abzocke?*



			
				headshrinker am 04.02.2005 10:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 04.02.2005 10:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



du arbeitest also im grafischen bereich und brauchst deswegen photoshop?? hm...
photoshop ist ein professionelles tool für das grafische gewerbe, dadurch sind die sachen sauteuer (quark ist auch arschteuer oder indesign oder freehand oder flash oder oder oder) für ottonormalanwender lohnt saich das nicht, dementsprechend gibt es wenig leute, die es kaufen und dadurch wird es teuer (schon mal was von angebot und nachfrage gehört??)! wenn du dieses programm zum arbeiten brauchst, kannst du es von der steuer absetzen und dadurch geld sparen, wenn du es nicht zum arbeiten brauchst, brauchst du es gar NICHT! du kannst auf kostengünstige alternativen umsatteln (zum beispiel das auch für windows erhältliche gimp, das ist für lau und eigentlich auch nicht schlecht...)


----------



## headshrinker (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Adobe Photoshop - was ist das für eine Abzocke?*



			
				Bonkic am 04.02.2005 10:46 schrieb:
			
		

> da schätzungsweise 99,9 % in der pcg- community zu dieser gruppe gehören, bin ich einfach mal davon ausgegangen.



Das würde mich allerdings schon interessieren, wie da die Verteilung aussieht. Denkst Du, wenn Du später mal arbeitest interessierst Du Dich nicht mehr für Spiele?


----------



## headshrinker (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Adobe Photoshop - was ist das für eine Abzocke?*



			
				BitByter am 04.02.2005 10:47 schrieb:
			
		

> (schon mal was von angebot und nachfrage gehört??)!


Nein, ich bin ganz dumm!



			
				BitByter am 04.02.2005 10:47 schrieb:
			
		

> (zum beispiel das auch für windows erhältliche gimp, das ist für lau und eigentlich auch nicht schlecht...)



LOL, selten so gelacht!!


----------



## Bonkic (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Adobe Photoshop - was ist das für eine Abzocke?*



			
				headshrinker am 04.02.2005 10:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 04.02.2005 10:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ich hofffe, doch mal, dass ich dafür nie "zu alt" bin -
auch wenn so mancher behaupten würde, dass ich das eigentlich schon lange bin.


----------



## Flixus (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Adobe Photoshop - was ist das für eine Abzocke?*

Das doch total wurscht ob du Student oder azubi oder sowas bis, wenn du das haben willst besorgste dir halt nen kumpel der sich das für dich holt...oder holst dir die 6version die kost 59€ glaube bei ebay...

Irgendwie versteh ich manche net...und solche threads...entweder ich suche hilfe oder nicht...


----------



## Herbboy (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Adobe Photoshop - was ist das für eine Abzocke?*



			
				Flixus am 04.02.2005 11:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie versteh ich manche net...und solche threads...entweder ich suche hilfe oder nicht...


 wieso? in nem forum kann man doch auch einfach alle möglichen themen diskutieren ohne hilfe zu suchen, und eigentlich wollte er ja nur wissen, warum es so einen großen preisunterschied gibt...


----------



## davidian2000 (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Adobe Photoshop - was ist das für eine Abzocke?*

was mich mal interessieren würde ist folgendes:
inwiefern unterscheiden sich diese hochpreisigen bildbearbeitungsprogramme von kostenlosen alternativen wie gimp und photofiltre ?

ich mein, um pickel oder sommersprossen wegzuretuchieren langen die beiden    

welche ansprüche stellen "professionelle anwender" an einen bildeditor,  dass sie unbedingt eine sauteure version benötigen ?

p.s.:
diese preisunterschiede zwischen USA und deutschland - TROTZ des günstigen dollar-kurses kotzen mich auch an


----------



## Flixus (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Adobe Photoshop - was ist das für eine Abzocke?*



			
				Herbboy am 04.02.2005 11:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Flixus am 04.02.2005 11:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ja aber mit dem hintergrund das er Photoshop ja braucht....und auch möchste...34€+8€Versanf, ebay, 6er, neu...upgrade auf CS ca. 270€...

aus Usa oder son würd ich mir kein PS kaufen und schon garnet aus irgendwelchen emails....

MfG


----------



## Herbboy (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Adobe Photoshop - was ist das für eine Abzocke?*



			
				Flixus am 04.02.2005 11:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 04.02.2005 11:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


das hat er ja auch nicht vor, er schreibt ja auch ironisch, dass es eine "seriöse" mail sei, aber er würde es evtl. bei amazon.com ordern, wo es ja nur 50% der dt. version kostet.


----------



## Sardaykin (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Adobe Photoshop - was ist das für eine Abzocke?*



			
				headshrinker am 04.02.2005 10:54 schrieb:
			
		

> BitByter am 04.02.2005 10:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



warum genau?
mir ist bekannt, dass gimp einige sachen noch nicht unterstützt, aber was genau fehlt dir denn?

mfg S.


----------



## headshrinker (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Adobe Photoshop - was ist das für eine Abzocke?*



			
				davidian2000 am 04.02.2005 11:22 schrieb:
			
		

> was mich mal interessieren würde ist folgendes:
> inwiefern unterscheiden sich diese hochpreisigen bildbearbeitungsprogramme von kostenlosen alternativen wie gimp und photofiltre ?


ich würde Dir empfehlen zu googeln oder Rezensionen u.Ä. anzuschauen. das sprengt hier sonst den Rahmen



			
				davidian2000 am 04.02.2005 11:22 schrieb:
			
		

> diese preisunterschiede zwischen USA und deutschland - TROTZ des günstigen dollar-kurses kotzen mich auch an


das war, wie Herbboy schon geschrieben hat, auch der eigentliche Grund für den thread. Ich wollte hier keine Diskussion über Programme zur bildbearbeitung lostreten.


----------



## HanFred (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Adobe Photoshop - was ist das für eine Abzocke?*

meinst du, die preise werden immer gleich schön der teuerung angepasst? willkommen in der realität, es ist definitiv NICHT so.
rumflennen bringt nix, davon wird es nicht billiger. von abzocke kann man auch nicht sprechen, weil es eben professionelle software ist, das wurde ja schon geschrieben. CAD software ist noch weitaus teurer und ich will gar nicht wissen, was profisoftware für spitäler kostet.
klar, PS ist referenz, da lässt man nicht mit sich diskutieren. aber wenn du die kohle nicht hast, dann spare halt, bis du sie hast. es ist ja nicht so, dass Adobe verpflichtet wäre, die preise deinen möglichkeiten anzupassen und genausowenig hast du das recht, PS um jeden preis zu bekommen. akzeptiers einfach und reg dich nicht zu sehr auf, das bringt erst recht nichts.


----------



## headshrinker (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Adobe Photoshop - was ist das für eine Abzocke?*



			
				HanFred am 04.02.2005 12:16 schrieb:
			
		

> meinst du, die preise werden immer gleich schön der teuerung angepasst? willkommen in der realität, es ist definitiv NICHT so.
> rumflennen bringt nix, davon wird es nicht billiger. von abzocke kann man auch nicht sprechen, weil es eben professionelle software ist, das wurde ja schon geschrieben. CAD software ist noch weitaus teurer und ich will gar nicht wissen, was profisoftware für spitäler kostet.
> klar, PS ist referenz, da lässt man nicht mit sich diskutieren. aber wenn du die kohle nicht hast, dann spare halt, bis du sie hast. es ist ja nicht so, dass Adobe verpflichtet wäre, die preise deinen möglichkeiten anzupassen und genausowenig hast du das recht, PS um jeden preis zu bekommen. akzeptiers einfach und reg dich nicht zu sehr auf, das bringt erst recht nichts.



du checkst es nicht, oder? es geht im Thread nicht ums rumheulen, sondern um den krassen Preisunterschied bei gleicher Software. Wahrscheinlich würdest Du auch in Deiner ach so harten Realität still sitzen bleiben, wenn man Windows XP in Amerika für 100$ bekäme, während wir hier weiter brav 400€ oder so ausgeben müssen (ich rede nicht von OEM Versionen, nur falls einer auf die Idee kommt...). Und es ist ja wohl ein gewaltiger Unterschied, ob ich ein Bild bearbeite, was letztendlich nur angeschaut wird, oder ob ich CAD Software zu medizinischen oder sonstwas für Zwecken einsetze, wo im Endeffekt vielleicht sogar Menschenleben dranhängen. Ein Foto kann wohl kaum einen erschlagen, ein einstürzendes Haus aber schon. So realistisch bin ich dann schon noch, wenn der Herr es mir denn zugesteht...


----------



## HanFred (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Adobe Photoshop - was ist das für eine Abzocke?*

und du checkst einfach nicht, dass die diskussion keinen sinn hat. wenn ich es brauchen würde, würde ich es mir einfach in den USA bestellen, mein englisch ist gut genug dafür.


----------



## vimca (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Adobe Photoshop - was ist das für eine Abzocke?*

Verstehe das nicht.
Bestells doch einfach in den USA.
Ich hab mir vor Ewigkeiten auch mal PS in einer älteren, englischen Version auf eBay für ein paar Euro ersteigert. Taugt für meine Zwecke und ist auch "professionell". 

Vielleicht sind ja die Europäer einfach bereit, mehr für Photoshop auszugeben als die Amerikaner. In so einer Situation würde ich an Adobes Stelle hier auch mehr verlangen.

Zum Thema Zoll .. sicher, dass auf Software Einfuhrzoll gezahlt werden muss? Ist ja eigentlich dasselbe wie bei Computerspielen, und die werden ja auch hier von vielen importiert.


----------



## baal512 (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Adobe Photoshop - was ist das für eine Abzocke?*

Es gibt ´nen Anbieter(Name hab ich leider gerade vergessen), der mit Adobe zusammenarbeitet und die Creative suite als Schülerversion für 499 euro anbietet.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Adobe Photoshop - was ist das für eine Abzocke?*



			
				vimca am 04.02.2005 12:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Thema Zoll .. sicher, dass auf Software Einfuhrzoll gezahlt werden muss? Ist ja eigentlich dasselbe wie bei Computerspielen, und die werden ja auch hier von vielen importiert.


 und auch auf die muss man zoll bezahlen, wenn sie einen bestimmten wert überschreiten und nicht aus er EU importiert werden.


----------



## baal512 (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Adobe Photoshop - was ist das für eine Abzocke?*



> du checkst es nicht, oder? es geht im Thread nicht ums rumheulen, sondern um den krassen Preisunterschied bei gleicher Software. Wahrscheinlich würdest Du auch in Deiner ach so harten Realität still sitzen bleiben, wenn man Windows XP in Amerika für 100$ bekäme, während wir hier weiter brav 400€ oder so ausgeben müssen (ich rede nicht von OEM Versionen, nur falls einer auf die Idee kommt...). Und es ist ja wohl ein gewaltiger Unterschied, ob ich ein Bild bearbeite, was letztendlich nur angeschaut wird, oder ob ich CAD Software zu medizinischen oder sonstwas für Zwecken einsetze, wo im Endeffekt vielleicht sogar Menschenleben dranhängen. Ein Foto kann wohl kaum einen erschlagen, ein einstürzendes Haus aber schon. So realistisch bin ich dann schon noch, wenn der Herr es mir denn zugesteht...


[/quote]

Is doch Müll ! HanFred hat doch recht ! Um mal schnell ´n Bild zu bearbeiten gibt es genug gute Freeware oder kleine kostengünstige Programme. PS ist  nix für den Hausgebrauch. Dafür gibts PS Elements. Ich bin Mediengestalter und ARBEITE natürlich viel damit. PS ist das mächtigste und umfangreichste Programm für Bildbearbeitung und kostet nun mal dem entsprechend. Für Profi-CRT der für Bildbearbeitung geeignet ist legst Du locker ein paar Tausend Euro hin. Das ist nun mal Profi-Soft- und Hardware und nicht für Kiddies, die zu Hause ne Geburtstagskarte Basteln wollen. Oder hast Dich schon mal mit allen Einstellungen, Profilen usw befasst. Du hast wahrscheinlich noch nicht mal deinen Monitor richtig kalibriert oder die richtige Farbtemperatur eingestellt. Also bitte nich rumheulen und von einfach mal ´n Bild machen sprechen, von professioneller Bildbearbeitung hast Du wahrscheinlich keine Ahnung. Wenn doch, sorry. Aber ich kenn keine Agentur usw. die über die hohen Preise von software rumquängelt. Um heutzutage up to date zu sein, was Software betrifft muss man min. 5000 Euro ausgeben und das tut man dann auch.


----------



## headshrinker (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Adobe Photoshop - was ist das für eine Abzocke?*



			
				baal512 am 04.02.2005 13:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Also bitte nich rumheulen und von einfach mal ´n Bild machen sprechen,



ich habe nicht von "einfach mal ein bild machen" gesprochen. Ich fand lediglich den Vergleich zu CAD nicht ganz passend. Tut mir leid, wenn ich es zur besseren Verständlichkeit zu sehr runterreduziert habe. Und was soll der Rest Deines posts??


----------



## HanFred (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Adobe Photoshop - was ist das für eine Abzocke?*



			
				headshrinker am 04.02.2005 13:27 schrieb:
			
		

> baal512 am 04.02.2005 13:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wieso soll der vergleich zu CAD nicht passend sein? ob jetzt ein architekt mit CAD arbeitet oder ein grafiker mit photoshop... spielt keine rolle, beides ist profisoftware, mit der firmen ihre arbeiten verrichten, die geld bringen. für heimanwender ist das nix. da reicht was einfacheres. das sollte der rest seines posts.


----------



## headshrinker (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Adobe Photoshop - was ist das für eine Abzocke?*



			
				HanFred am 04.02.2005 13:33 schrieb:
			
		

> wieso soll der vergleich zu CAD nicht passend sein? ob jetzt ein architekt mit CAD arbeitet oder ein grafiker mit photoshop... spielt keine rolle, beides ist profisoftware, mit der firmen ihre arbeiten verrichten, die geld bringen. für heimanwender ist das nix. da reicht was einfacheres. das sollte der rest seines posts.



und warum muss er dann "kiddies" und so nen müll rumschreien, wenn er mich nichtmal kennt? Als Fotograf braucht man das auch. Aber ich wiedehole mich gern: Von CAD hängen ja in gewissem  Sinn Menschenleben ab, was bei Bildern schlicht und ergreifend nicht der Fall ist. Dadurch müssen bei der Entwicklung von so nem Zeug auch die Prioritäten anders gesetzt werden. ... hmmm, ich glaub ich hab einfach Probleme, dass was ich sagen will in die richtigen Worte zu fassen....


----------



## headshrinker (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Adobe Photoshop - was ist das für eine Abzocke?*



			
				HanFred am 04.02.2005 12:34 schrieb:
			
		

> und du checkst einfach nicht, dass die diskussion keinen sinn hat. wenn ich es brauchen würde, würde ich es mir einfach in den USA bestellen, mein englisch ist gut genug dafür.


Diskussion keinen Sinn?  Wozu ist denn ein Forum da, wenn nicht zum diskutieren. Soll ich dich in Zukunft fragen, ob die Sache sinnvoll ist? Ich zwinge Dich auch nicht den Scheiß zu lesen, geschweige denn zu kommentieren. Nach deinem Englisch hat auch niemand gefragt. da könnte ich Dich auch fragen, wie Du den neuen BMW findest und du erzählst mir, du könntest Autofahren. Die höheren Preise in Europa versteh ich einfach nicht, zumindest nicht in dem Maß. Herbboy war der Einzige der was dazu zu sagen hatte. Wenn Du ein Problem mit einer Diskussion hast, ignorier sie, oder schließ den Thread.


----------



## HanFred (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Adobe Photoshop - was ist das für eine Abzocke?*



			
				headshrinker am 04.02.2005 13:43 schrieb:
			
		

> und warum muss er dann "kiddies" und so nen müll rumschreien, wenn er mich nichtmal kennt? Als Fotograf braucht man das auch. Aber ich wiedehole mich gern: Von CAD hängen ja in gewissem  Sinn Menschenleben ab, was bei Bildern schlicht und ergreifend nicht der Fall ist. Dadurch müssen bei der Entwicklung von so nem Zeug auch die Prioritäten anders gesetzt werden. ... hmmm, ich glaub ich hab einfach Probleme, dass was ich sagen will in die richtigen Worte zu fassen....


da hast du was falsch verstanden in meinem posting, ich meinte CAD _oder_ spitalsoftware. CAD ist was für hochbauzeichner und architekten  .
und als einfacher fotograf braucht man unter garantie kein Photoshop, das hat sehr viel mehr features als einfach nur fotobearbeitung.


----------



## baal512 (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Adobe Photoshop - was ist das für eine Abzocke?*



> Und was soll der Rest Deines posts??


[/quote]

Wollt Dir nur aufzeigen, das die Preise in dieser Branche für Soft- und Hardware normal sind. So wie alles im Profi-Bereich. Und das die Preise in den USA niedriger liegen, liegt sicher daran, das Adobe aus den Staaten kommt und das wohl ihr hauptabsatzmarkt ist.

schönes Wochenende

MfG


----------



## headshrinker (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Adobe Photoshop - was ist das für eine Abzocke?*



			
				HanFred am 04.02.2005 13:46 schrieb:
			
		

> headshrinker am 04.02.2005 13:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## headshrinker (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Adobe Photoshop - was ist das für eine Abzocke?*



			
				baal512 am 04.02.2005 13:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Wollt Dir nur aufzeigen, das die Preise in dieser Branche für Soft- und Hardware normal sind. So wie alles im Profi-Bereich. Und das die Preise in den USA niedriger liegen, liegt sicher daran, das Adobe aus den Staaten kommt und das wohl ihr hauptabsatzmarkt ist.
> 
> schönes Wochenende
> 
> MfG



Na dann sag das doch gleich vernünftig, und beleg mich nicht sinnlos!

ebenfalls


----------



## HanFred (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Adobe Photoshop - was ist das für eine Abzocke?*



			
				headshrinker am 04.02.2005 13:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist für Dich denn ein "einfacher" Fotograf? Schließlich ist im Namen immerhin noch das "Photo" drin, oder nicht?
> Und: ein Haus bauen ist immernoch umfangreicher, als mehr oder weniger virtuell mit Photoshop an Grafiken rumzubasteln. Die Änsprüche der Softwares sind eben unterschiedlich.


ein einfacher photograph photographiert eben und optimiert seine bilder nur ein wenig. dafür gibt's gratissoftware wie sand am meer oder sehr günstige programme. PS ist aber eine software, womit man bilder von grund auf erstellen kann, super effekte hinkriegt, viele filter vorhanden sind etc. sicher nicht nur für photographie gedacht, ganz sicher nicht. der name wird dem programm ganz und gar nicht gerecht.


----------



## headshrinker (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Adobe Photoshop - was ist das für eine Abzocke?*



			
				HanFred am 04.02.2005 13:57 schrieb:
			
		

> headshrinker am 04.02.2005 13:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Fotograf macht zum Beispiel auch Bilderserien, die er in irgendeiner Form kombinieren möchte. Oder er hat drei einzelbilder, die er zu einem zusammenfügen möchte, wobei er zum Beispiel unterschiedliche Belichtungen ausbalancieren muss oder Ähnliches. Bildbearbeitung ist nicht nur Gelbstiche entfernen (es klingt bei Dir zumindest danach). Die Filter und Effekte lassen sich eben auch für Fotos verwenden. Natürlich gibt es alternativen, aber das ist nicht das Thema des Threads. Ich hätte das Thema auch gar nicht spezialisieren müssen, sonder einfach nur generell nach den Preisunterschieden zwischen Übersee und hier fragen können, vor allem bei Technik, und wie ich eben festgestellt habe auch bei (Profi-)Software.


----------



## vimca (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Adobe Photoshop - was ist das für eine Abzocke?*



			
				HanFred am 04.02.2005 13:57 schrieb:
			
		

> ein einfacher photograph photographiert eben und optimiert seine bilder nur ein wenig. dafür gibt's gratissoftware wie sand am meer oder sehr günstige programme. PS ist aber eine software, womit man bilder von grund auf erstellen kann, super effekte hinkriegt, viele filter vorhanden sind etc. sicher nicht nur für photographie gedacht, ganz sicher nicht. der name wird dem programm ganz und gar nicht gerecht.


Aber man kann, aber man kann.
Wenn ich in irgendeinem Bild ein paar rote Augen retuschieren will, starte ich auch Photoshop und nicht Gimp, auch wenn das gar nicht nötig wäre. Ist eben zum Teil bequemer bzw. besser gemacht in Photoshop.
Ob man sich jetzt dafür Photoshop für ca. 1000 € erst zulegen (bzw. sich deswegen auch noch aufregen) sollte, ist eine ganz andere Frage. Meine gebrauchte Lizens für Photoshop (6 oder so) tuts genauso, war billig und kann noch viel mehr, was ich gar net brauch.
Und wenn mans doch zum USA-Preis haben will, kann man sichs ja von amazon.com bestellen...


----------



## HanFred (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Adobe Photoshop - was ist das für eine Abzocke?*



			
				headshrinker am 04.02.2005 14:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hätte das Thema auch gar nicht spezialisieren müssen, sonder einfach nur generell nach den Preisunterschieden zwischen Übersee und hier fragen können, vor allem bei Technik, und wie ich eben festgestellt habe auch bei (Profi-)Software.


ja, hättest du wohl. wie gesagt... wenn du's willst, bestell's halt in den USA.


----------



## Muten-Roshi (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Adobe Photoshop - was ist das für eine Abzocke?*



			
				headshrinker am 04.02.2005 12:28 schrieb:
			
		

> es geht im Thread nicht ums rumheulen, sondern um den krassen Preisunterschied bei gleicher Software.


In den USA werden ALLE Preise ohne Mehrwertsteuer angegeben. Das macht schonmal einen Preisunterschied aus. Wenn du die Software bei Amazon.com bestellst musst du auf Warenwert + Versandkosten noch 16% Einfuhrumsatzsteuer + Zoll draufrechnen.

Allgemeine Gründe warum das Teil so teuer ist:
Wenn man sich damit gut auskennt kann man mit der Software viel Geld verdienen(dann fällt der Preis auch nicht mehr so ins Gewicht).
Das Produkt wurde auf Herz und Nieren getestet. Für jemanden, der damit arbeitet, ist es nicht akzeptabel, wenn das Programm z.B. mitten in einer Filterberechnung abschmiert.
Die Übersetzung dieses umfangreichen Programmes und seines dicken Handbuches ist sicher auch nicht billig. Die Übersetzung muss natürlich aus o. g. Grund 100% akkurat sein.


----------



## BitByter (5. Februar 2005)

*AW: Adobe Photoshop - was ist das für eine Abzocke?*



			
				baal512 am 04.02.2005 13:14 schrieb:
			
		

> > du checkst es nicht, oder? es geht im Thread nicht ums rumheulen, sondern um den krassen Preisunterschied bei gleicher Software. Wahrscheinlich würdest Du auch in Deiner ach so harten Realität still sitzen bleiben, wenn man Windows XP in Amerika für 100$ bekäme, während wir hier weiter brav 400€ oder so ausgeben müssen (ich rede nicht von OEM Versionen, nur falls einer auf die Idee kommt...). Und es ist ja wohl ein gewaltiger Unterschied, ob ich ein Bild bearbeite, was letztendlich nur angeschaut wird, oder ob ich CAD Software zu medizinischen oder sonstwas für Zwecken einsetze, wo im Endeffekt vielleicht sogar Menschenleben dranhängen. Ein Foto kann wohl kaum einen erschlagen, ein einstürzendes Haus aber schon. So realistisch bin ich dann schon noch, wenn der Herr es mir denn zugesteht...



Is doch Müll ! HanFred hat doch recht ! Um mal schnell ´n Bild zu bearbeiten gibt es genug gute Freeware oder kleine kostengünstige Programme. PS ist  nix für den Hausgebrauch. Dafür gibts PS Elements. Ich bin Mediengestalter und ARBEITE natürlich viel damit. PS ist das mächtigste und umfangreichste Programm für Bildbearbeitung und kostet nun mal dem entsprechend. Für Profi-CRT der für Bildbearbeitung geeignet ist legst Du locker ein paar Tausend Euro hin. Das ist nun mal Profi-Soft- und Hardware und nicht für Kiddies, die zu Hause ne Geburtstagskarte Basteln wollen. Oder hast Dich schon mal mit allen Einstellungen, Profilen usw befasst. Du hast wahrscheinlich noch nicht mal deinen Monitor richtig kalibriert oder die richtige Farbtemperatur eingestellt. Also bitte nich rumheulen und von einfach mal ´n Bild machen sprechen, von professioneller Bildbearbeitung hast Du wahrscheinlich keine Ahnung. Wenn doch, sorry. Aber ich kenn keine Agentur usw. die über die hohen Preise von software rumquängelt. Um heutzutage up to date zu sein, was Software betrifft muss man min. 5000 Euro ausgeben und das tut man dann auch. [/quote]

danke endlich jemand der mich versteht (bin auch mediengestalter)


zu den spitalprogrammen: n kumpel von mir baut ct-gerätwe auf, porgrammiert und richtet software für die ein usw. das geht in die hunderttausende (nicht nur wg. des geräts...)

photgraphen und photoshop: leider ist es in der tat so, das viele photographen mit ps arbeiten und ihre bilder selbst retuschieren... das ist ärgerlich für und mediengestalter, aber leider tatsache (dazu ommt, das viele von denen das gar nicht können und trotzdem machen...)


----------



## KONNAITN (5. Februar 2005)

*AW: Adobe Photoshop - was ist das für eine Abzocke?*



			
				headshrinker am 04.02.2005 10:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi!
> Neulich habe ich mal wieder ne Spam-mail bekommen, in der ein seeeeehr vertrauenswürdiger Link stand wo ich laut Text "Adobe Photoshop für 80$ statt 650$" bekommen könnte. Da hab ich mir gedacht: "Hää??


Das mail habe ich auch bekommen und meine Reaktion war ähnlich. ^^

Mein Tipp für dich wäre 1. Nicht ärgern, nur wundern  und 2. dir einfach einen älteren und deutlich billigeren Photoshop zu besorgen. Die Unterschiede zwischen Version 6 und dem neuen CS (oder laut Adobe auch Version 7+1 - die scheinen Probleme mit der Zahl 8 zu haben) sind nicht wirklich groß. Ich bin sicher mit Photoshop 6 wirst du nichts vermissen.


----------



## davidian2000 (5. Februar 2005)

*AW: Adobe Photoshop - was ist das für eine Abzocke?*



			
				BitByter am 05.02.2005 11:09 schrieb:
			
		

> leider ist es in der tat so, das viele photographen mit ps arbeiten und ihre bilder selbst retuschieren... das ist ärgerlich für und mediengestalter, aber leider tatsache (dazu ommt, das viele von denen das gar nicht können und trotzdem machen...)



endlich bekomm ich mal ne definiton für die berufsbezeichnung _mediengestalter_ - bildverfälscher LOL

ihr seid also für die ultra-weißen zähne, strahlenden augen und den makellosen taint des tv-spielfilm-covers verantwortlich


----------



## modrio (5. Februar 2005)

*AW: Adobe Photoshop - was ist das für eine Abzocke?*



			
				headshrinker am 04.02.2005 10:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi!
> Neulich habe ich mal wieder ne Spam-mail bekommen, in der ein seeeeehr vertrauenswürdiger Link stand wo ich laut Text "Adobe Photoshop für 80$ statt 650$" bekommen könnte. Da hab ich mir gedacht: "Hää?? Kostet das denn nicht 1000€ oder sogar mehr?" Also verglich ich die Preise der deutschen und der amerikanischen Amazon-Website. Und siehe da: in Amiland krieg ich das Teil für 599$. Was soll das???????? Nach dem aktuellen Dollarkurs sollte die dann bei uns 465€ kosten (es sei denn ich habe jetzt einen groben mathematischen Fehler gemacht), aber warum zur Hölle ist der Sch*** so teuer?. Kann mir die Frage jemand beantworten? Wird jeder Verpackungskarton einer dt. Version von fleißigen Grafikerinnen in sonstwo handbemalt oder was? greetz



es ist echt alles viel zu überteuert


----------



## Herbboy (5. Februar 2005)

*AW: Adobe Photoshop - was ist das für eine Abzocke?*



			
				Muten-Roshi am 04.02.2005 14:17 schrieb:
			
		

> headshrinker am 04.02.2005 12:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 nun, da ja das programm in D vertrieben wird und NICHT einfach nur importiert wird müßte man für den preisunterschied den zoll außer acht lassen. selbst oplus MWSt ist der marktpreis für das produkt in den USA deutlich geringer, und da is halt die frage, warum. sicher: marktangepaßt. aber was macht den US-markt so sehr anders? die müssen ja irgendwie errechnet haben, dass für die USA der gewinnmaximale preis um die 400-500$ liegt, für D aber bei 1000€. also die müssen ja irgendwie überlegt haben "bei 1000€ verkaufen wir pro jahr 5000 stück, bei 500€ aber auch nur 1000 mehr, so dass wir lieber 1000 weniger, aber zum doppetlen peis loswerden"   



> Die Übersetzung dieses umfangreichen Programmes und seines dicken Handbuches ist sicher auch nicht billig. Die Übersetzung muss natürlich aus o. g. Grund 100% akkurat sein.


 sicher, aber doch nicht gleich mehr als das doppelte auf den marktpreis in en USA drauf... und eigentlich müßten die dann sagen "wir wollen in D möglichst viele verkaufen, damit sich das übersetzen rentiert" und so keinen preis wählen, der einen import attraktiv macht, und SO teuer kann das übersetzen ja nicht sein, da eine abgspeckte version ja um ein vielfaches preiswerter zu bekommen ist.


----------



## BitByter (5. Februar 2005)

*AW: Adobe Photoshop - was ist das für eine Abzocke?*



			
				davidian2000 am 05.02.2005 13:57 schrieb:
			
		

> BitByter am 05.02.2005 11:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jope, das machen wir... zwar nicht alle (ich zum beispiel hab mit bildbearbeitung relativ wenig am hut), aber wir zeigen euch die idealbilder, die es nicht gibt...
und da kommt ganz schön was zusammen...


----------



## Herbboy (5. Februar 2005)

*AW: Adobe Photoshop - was ist das für eine Abzocke?*



			
				BitByter am 05.02.2005 16:29 schrieb:
			
		

> davidian2000 am 05.02.2005 13:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


auf den TVS-covern erkennt man viele nicht mehr wieder, so künstlich werden die da teils verändert... werden die bilder denn überhaupt noch an unabhängige zur "abnahme" gezeigt? denn die grafiker und redakteure selber sind da vielleicht schon zu "abgestumpft", um das als "zuviel des guten" zu erkennen...


----------



## HanFred (5. Februar 2005)

*AW: Adobe Photoshop - was ist das für eine Abzocke?*



			
				Herbboy am 05.02.2005 16:34 schrieb:
			
		

> auf den TVS-covern erkennt man viele nicht mehr wieder, so künstlich werden die da teils verändert... werden die bilder denn überhaupt noch an unabhängige zur "abnahme" gezeigt? denn die grafiker und redakteure selber sind da vielleicht schon zu "abgestumpft", um das als "zuviel des guten" zu erkennen...


ich finde es oft auch schon szu unnatürlich sieht manchmal aus, wie ein moderner computergenerierter charakter. eher als ein mensch. sowas ist auch nicht unschuldig am schönheitswahn, der die welt überrennt.


----------



## HellBull (5. Februar 2005)

*AW: Adobe Photoshop - was ist das für eine Abzocke?*

Ich bin Grafiker und nutze u.a. auch Photoshop seit Jahren professionell.
Möchte hier nicht viel zu posten.. außer :

1. Gebe den Leuten recht, die meinten man könne um im privaten Bereich mal ein Bild zu bearbeiten, auch ein anderes "Freeware" Programm nutzen. Das ist 100% richtig !
Wer wegen so etwas an die Anschaffung von Photoshop denkt, muss einen zu dicken Geldbeutel haben und weiß anscheinend nicht, wie viele andere Programme es gibt, um ein Bild amateurmäßig in guter Qualität auf Vordermann zu bringen. 

2. Im professionellen Bildbearbeitungsbereich kommt zur Zeit niemand an Photoshop vorbei. Alles andere ist Quatsch.

3. Je nachdem, ob man Gafikdesign studiert, freiberuflich tätig ist oder sich in einem Angestelltenverhältnis befindet, gibt es hier nun unterschiedliche Probleme, im Bezug auf das Vorhandensein der aktuellen Software.
Wenn du in einer Firma festangestellt arbeitest, welche im Grafik-, Werbe-, oder auch Medienbereich tätig ist, hat dir dein Arbeitgeber die Software zu stellen und da musst du gar nix zahlen. (..das heisst aber nicht, dass du unbedingt die neueste & auch teuerste Photoshop Programmversion benötigst um professionelle Ergebnisse zu produzieren.)

Falls du als Freiberufler tätig bist und auch von zu Hause arbeitest, musst du halt den geforderten Preis bezahlen. Hier würde ich zu einer etwas älteren Programmversion raten. Photoshop 6 liefert genau die gleich schlechten oder guten Ergebnisse, wie Photoshop 5 oder 7. Es kommt da mehr auf den User, als auf die neueste Programmversion an.

Für Studenten usw. gibt es verschiedene Sudentenversionen, welche man schon günstig kaufen kann.

Zu der Kritik, dass die Amis weniger zahlen müssen... 
Tja sich darüber aufzuregen kann ich zwar insofern verstehen, dass es einfach nicht schön ist für das gleiche Produkt mehr Kohle hinzublättern, als jemand der in NY in nem Laden einkaufen geht. 
Aber auf der anderen Seite ist das ja schon lange so und in Hong Kong gibts die Software (auch im Original    ) stell dir vor noch günstiger.
So ist das halt und .
Was glaubst du, warum ich mir die meisten Filme (DVDs) oder Musik CD's aus Asien oder den USA bestelle. Teilweise bezahle ich für so manchen Film in besserer Qualität mit mehr Extras und ungeschnitten, gerade mal zwischen 65-80% des in Deutschland üblichen Preis.

Bei Bestellungen ab ca. 80Euro schlägt dann der Zoll so zu, dass es sich natürlich nicht mehr rentiert, aus dem günstigerem Ausland zu kaufen.
Aber gerade Filme, Spiele oder Musik CDs gibts günstiger.

Bei Photoshop wird dies eben etwas schwieriger. Aber die USversion ist sowieso nur für Leute gedacht die fließend Englisch sprechen und da du ja professionell mit arbeiten musst, wie du sagst, bleibt dir also nur die deutsche Version .
Aufregen macht da nicht viel Sinn.
Schau ob du nicht ne ältere Version bekommst.. die meißten Firmen haben sowieso nicht das Budget um sich dauernt die neusten Versionen neu zu kaufen... was auch total schwachsinnig wäre.

Sowas .. jetzt hab ich ja doch wieder viel gepostet.. LOL


----------



## HellBull (5. Februar 2005)

*AW: Adobe Photoshop - was ist das für eine Abzocke?*



			
				HanFred am 05.02.2005 18:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 05.02.2005 16:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe sowas auch schon gemacht, gebe euch aber absolut recht. 
Zu 95% sind die ganzen Cover so bearbeitet, dass der natürliche Ausdruck, der sich ja gerade durch einzigartige Merkmale wie z.B.: Falten oder Pigmentstörungen entwickelt, verlorengeht. Sehr viel junge Mädchen orientieren sich leider an solchen Überfrauen, welche in der Realität ganz anders aussehen, da sämtliche Ungenauigkeiten (welche ich gerade interessant finde) wegretuschiert wurden und werden.

Ganz schlecht von der Werbeindustrie


----------



## Herbboy (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Adobe Photoshop - was ist das für eine Abzocke?*



			
				HellBull am 05.02.2005 20:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Was glaubst du, warum ich mir die meisten Filme (DVDs) oder Musik CD's aus Asien oder den USA bestelle. Teilweise bezahle ich für so manchen Film in besserer Qualität mit mehr Extras und ungeschnitten, gerade mal zwischen 65-80% des in Deutschland üblichen Preis. :


 der vergleich hinkt aber gewaltig... eine normale CD ist nicht unbedingt billiger als in D, und bei DVDs ist es dann billiger, wenn die schon ne zeitlang auf dem markt ist, aber sonst isses auch ähnlich wie in D. aber in sachen software kannst du das doch erst recht nicht SO vergleichen, schon gar nicht, dass es fast 70% aufpreis erklärt!


----------



## BitByter (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Adobe Photoshop - was ist das für eine Abzocke?*



			
				HellBull am 05.02.2005 20:43 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 05.02.2005 18:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




schöne neue welt... aber immerhin sichert es 'uns' den job... schon komisch


----------

